
Beta Test This New Goal-Setting Textbot - emilechat
http://www.emile.chat/?SQF_SOURCE=2_hackernews
======
emilechat
What is Emile?

Emile is a phone number that makes you better. It is an SMS-based self
improvement bot. Emile lives in your text message inbox and helps you achieve
sleep and exercise goals. Emile knows that 90% of life is just showing up, so
it keeps you showing up week after week with texts and GIFs, just like a
friend, only more reliable!

Please beta test our textbot by signing up your phone number and responding to
Emile's first message to you! Let us know any feedback to your user
experience.

